# حمد لله على سلامة المنتدى



## drpepo (23 مارس 2006)

*حمد لله على سلامة المنتدى*

امبارح وانا بتصفح المنتدى لاقيت المنتدى مش موجود فجأة وظهرت بداله صفحة سودا بالانجليزى فيما معناه 
انت متعرفش كتير عن الاسلام 
احنا ننصحك بمعرفة الاسلام 
وكانوا كاتبيت 3 لينكات مواقع اسلامية 
نشكر الرب على سلامة المنتدى
لازم يعرف كل مسلم وكل هاكر ان اللى حامى المنتديات المسيحية هو واحد 
وهو رب المجد يسوع 
لأننا واثقين ان اللى بنعمله دا هو نشر خدمته في المسكونة 
هو اللى بيقودنا طالما الخدمة نابعة من القلب ومهما عملتوا ايها المخربون مهما كانت ديانتكم 
ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها 
فالمسيح قد غلب العالم 
" ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم "


----------



## Yes_Or_No (23 مارس 2006)

معلش يا دكتور بيبو اخواتنا المسلمين فاكرين ان في قوه هتقف قدام المسيحيه حتي ولو عملوا هاك ومقدرنشا نوصل كلمتنا اكيد كل يوم هنلاقي طريقه تانيه نوصل بيها كلمتنا


----------



## My Rock (23 مارس 2006)

*تفاصيل اكثر عن الحادث, سأضعها بعد قليل...*


----------



## drpepo (23 مارس 2006)

لو كانت المسيحية هشة لما كان لها هذا العمر من الزمان وهى كل يوم في ازياد وانتشار 
ربنا يهدى الجميع 
ومنتظرين التفاصيل عن الحادث من روك


----------



## My Rock (23 مارس 2006)

هذا هو كل ما استطاع المسلمون فعله... توقيف المنتدى لفترة قصيرة, ضنا منهم ان هذا هو الرد الشافي على كل التساؤلات التي نطرحها على الاسلام...

هكذا كانوا و ما يزالوا, يقطعون الالسنة التي تتكلم بالحق, لانهم يخافون الحق, ولولا خوفهم لما حاولوا ايفاقنا من التكلم

لكن هيهات, نحن لسنا نعمل لمجد شخصي او لمربح دنيوي

الي حصل, انه في شخص من عمان غير الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى فقط!

و قام بحذف عضويتي و جميع مشاركاتي لانه دخل بعضوية الادمن
admin

العضو العزيز الذي لا تعرفون الكثير عنه هو صديق و اخ اجنبي يساعد في الخفاء في استمرار الموقع

و امشاغله الكثيرة ينسى الباسورد كثيرا و انا اغيره له للتذكير

فاحيانا اغيره لارقام بسيط او لكلمة نفس كلمة الادمن, لكي يدخل

لكن الظاهر انه نسى ان يغير الباسورد المرة الاخيرة, و انا رأيت انه كان داخل على لوحة التحكم, و لكن لم اقلق للامر

المهم, هذا الشخص العماني, غير الصفحة في التمبلت و وضع اننا لا نعرف شئ على الاسلام, انا اسأل, اذا كنا لا نعرف, لماذا لا تأتي و تعلمنا الاسلام؟

المهم, الثغرة الامنية, كانت بسببي, فحتى ابسط الحمايات في الفترة الاخيرة هملتها, و ذلك بسبب مشاغل شخصية...

لذلك ادين بأعتذار لكل الاحبة بسبب اهمالي

لكن الي حصل هو نصر لينا

عارفين ليه؟

معناه في ناس بتدخل و تقرأ و تفهم و تغضب و تفكر 

و في ناس بتخاف على الاسلام من الموقع, لذلك يريدون ايقافنا خوفا من الموقع 

لكن مش حنتوقف, و مش حنسكت, حتى لو وقفوا الموقع, بنرجعه, و حتى لو يوقفوا مرة ثانية, بنرجعه كمان

و حتى لو اتلغى الموقع من اساسه, قاعدة البيانات موجودة و نفتح موقع جديد

يعني مهما عملوا لا يستطيعون ايقافنا

و الي صار هو دعاية طيبة للموقع, فشكرا ليك عزيزي عزوز

كل بيانات الشخص من ايبي ادرس و المكان, سيتم ارسالها الى لجنات التحقيق ليتم النظر بالموضوع!

ربنا يباركم يا احبة و سلام و نعمةالرب معكم​


----------



## drpepo (23 مارس 2006)

شكرا لك ماى روك على هذه التفاصيل ولا تعتذر اخينا فمن منا لا تشغله هذه الدنيا كلنا بشر 
ونشكر الرب على عظيم عمله معنا 
فعلا نجن نخدم من اجل اسم الرب ليس من اجل ربح مادى ولا ربح شخصى ولكن كله عمل للرب واختتم كلامى بقول البابا شنودة 
"كلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه للخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر "


----------



## Yes_Or_No (23 مارس 2006)

الف مبروك عزيزي روك  وقريبا سأطرح مواضيع كثيره عن كيفيه التأمين الكامل 


*مع تحيات فريق عمل موقع كريستانيزم*


----------



## My Rock (23 مارس 2006)

*شكرا لكم يا احبة... انا لو ساعتها كنت موجود بالمنتدى كان ما صار الي صار, لكن كنت بتابع برنامج الاب زكريا بطرس و كنت بسجل بعض الملاحضات و بعديها رجعت و شفت الي صار*

*بعدها بدقايق رجعنا الموقع و الي انحذف منه...*

*سلام و نعمة *


----------



## Michael (23 مارس 2006)

ولا يهمك يا روك

دة دليل كبير وحلو جدا جدا

على الكلمة التى نخرج من المنتدى

وهم سرفضونها

وبدلا من ردهم على المواضيع

نجدهم يتبعون اسلوب قذر وسىء جداجدا فى الرد

والرب يقول 

انتم صامتون والرب يدافع عنكم

تلاقيهم الان يموتون رعبا وفزعا

ههههههههههههه

سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (23 مارس 2006)

انا القيت نظرة في سجل التتبع, و شفت تفاصيل الي عمله الشخص العماني, و لو حابين ممكن انزل التفاصيل كلها...


----------



## Michael (23 مارس 2006)

لا انا بس يكفينى الايميل الخاص بة

وانا ان شاء الله 

راح اتعامل معة الشكل الكافى

سلام ونعمة


----------



## artamisss (23 مارس 2006)

*كواليس هاكر المنتدى منالساعه 3 الفجر*

 اسمحولى يا جماعه  اقول بسرعه ايه اللى حصل امبارح  بليل   
اناكنت  موجودة اونلاين على الساعه 3 الفجر كدة  انا ورامى  وايزاك  المهم  كنت عاوزة الغى  بعض المووضعات من عندى منالركن الاجتماعى  المهم دخلت الموضوع  وادور على خيارات الاشراف مش موجودة  ارجع للصفحه الرئيسيه الاقى اسامى المشرفين مش موجودة  على منتديات اشرافهم  
بسرعه بقول  لراامى  وايزاك  رامى  قالى ده هاكر  وفى مشكله فىقاعده البيانات   قلت لايزاك   بسرعه  راح قال  لمينا  هوت  وكنا شاكين ان  كمان اسم روك يكون اتسرق لان  مينا هوت مقدرش يدخل بايمله علىالمنتدى بتاع الاشراف اللى فى ايدة كل الصلاحيات لان الهاكر اللى كان داخل كمان باسم ادمن  لغى مواضيع كتير وصلاحيات ناس كتير برضه

من  رقم الاى بى الخاص بهذا العضو الهاكر   تقريبا ايزاك ومينا قدروا يعملوا  لكن انا  اضطريت اسيبهم وامشى  علشانالساعه كانت بقت 4.30 الفجر  ومفيش  فى ايدى اى مساعده اعملها 

نشكر ربنا على كل شيئ  وانه رجع المنتدى تانى  بس رجاء منى لروك  ياريت تسيب  نمرت موبايلك  مع مينا هوت او اى حد مناللى تخول اليهم الصلاحيات للتعديل فىالمنتدى 

شكرا


----------



## artamisss (23 مارس 2006)

*كواليس هاكر المنتدى منالساعه 3 الفجر*

 اسمحولى يا جماعه  اقول بسرعه ايه اللى حصل امبارح  بليل   
اناكنت  موجودة اونلاين على الساعه 3 الفجر كدة  انا ورامى  وايزاك  المهم  كنت عاوزة الغى  بعض المووضعات من عندى منالركن الاجتماعى  المهم دخلت الموضوع  وادور على خيارات الاشراف مش موجودة  ارجع للصفحه الرئيسيه الاقى اسامى المشرفين مش موجودة  على منتديات اشرافهم  
بسرعه بقول  لراامى  وايزاك  رامى  قالى ده هاكر  وفى مشكله فىقاعده البيانات   قلت لايزاك   بسرعه  راح قال  لمينا  هوت  وكنا شاكين ان  كمان اسم روك يكون اتسرق لان  مينا هوت مقدرش يدخل بايمله علىالمنتدى بتاع الاشراف اللى فى ايدة كل الصلاحيات لان الهاكر اللى كان داخل كمان باسم ادمن  لغى مواضيع كتير وصلاحيات ناس كتير برضه

من  رقم الاى بى الخاص بهذا العضو الهاكر   تقريبا ايزاك ومينا قدروا يعملوا  لكن انا  اضطريت اسيبهم وامشى  علشانالساعه كانت بقت 4.30 الفجر  ومفيش  فى ايدى اى مساعده اعملها 

نشكر ربنا على كل شيئ  وانه رجع المنتدى تانى  بس رجاء منى لروك  ياريت تسيب  نمرت موبايلك  مع مينا هوت او اى حد مناللى تخول اليهم الصلاحيات للتعديل فىالمنتدى 

شكرا


----------



## artamisss (23 مارس 2006)

*كواليس هاكر المنتدى منالساعه 3 الفجر*

 اسمحولى يا جماعه  اقول بسرعه ايه اللى حصل امبارح  بليل   
اناكنت  موجودة اونلاين على الساعه 3 الفجر كدة  انا ورامى  وايزاك  المهم  كنت عاوزة الغى  بعض المووضعات من عندى منالركن الاجتماعى  المهم دخلت الموضوع  وادور على خيارات الاشراف مش موجودة  ارجع للصفحه الرئيسيه الاقى اسامى المشرفين مش موجودة  على منتديات اشرافهم  
بسرعه بقول  لراامى  وايزاك  رامى  قالى ده هاكر  وفى مشكله فىقاعده البيانات   قلت لايزاك   بسرعه  راح قال  لمينا  هوت  وكنا شاكين ان  كمان اسم روك يكون اتسرق لان  مينا هوت مقدرش يدخل بايمله علىالمنتدى بتاع الاشراف اللى فى ايدة كل الصلاحيات لان الهاكر اللى كان داخل كمان باسم ادمن  لغى مواضيع كتير وصلاحيات ناس كتير برضه

من  رقم الاى بى الخاص بهذا العضو الهاكر   تقريبا ايزاك ومينا قدروا يعملوا  لكن انا  اضطريت اسيبهم وامشى  علشانالساعه كانت بقت 4.30 الفجر  ومفيش  فى ايدى اى مساعده اعملها 

نشكر ربنا على كل شيئ  وانه رجع المنتدى تانى  بس رجاء منى لروك  ياريت تسيب  نمرت موبايلك  مع مينا هوت او اى حد مناللى تخول اليهم الصلاحيات للتعديل فىالمنتدى 

شكرا


----------



## artamisss (23 مارس 2006)

*كواليس هاكر المنتدى منالساعه 3 الفجر*

 اسمحولى يا جماعه  اقول بسرعه ايه اللى حصل امبارح  بليل   
اناكنت  موجودة اونلاين على الساعه 3 الفجر كدة  انا ورامى  وايزاك  المهم  كنت عاوزة الغى  بعض المووضعات من عندى منالركن الاجتماعى  المهم دخلت الموضوع  وادور على خيارات الاشراف مش موجودة  ارجع للصفحه الرئيسيه الاقى اسامى المشرفين مش موجودة  على منتديات اشرافهم  
بسرعه بقول  لراامى  وايزاك  رامى  قالى ده هاكر  وفى مشكله فىقاعده البيانات   قلت لايزاك   بسرعه  راح قال  لمينا  هوت  وكنا شاكين ان  كمان اسم روك يكون اتسرق لان  مينا هوت مقدرش يدخل بايمله علىالمنتدى بتاع الاشراف اللى فى ايدة كل الصلاحيات لان الهاكر اللى كان داخل كمان باسم ادمن  لغى مواضيع كتير وصلاحيات ناس كتير برضه

من  رقم الاى بى الخاص بهذا العضو الهاكر   تقريبا ايزاك ومينا قدروا يعملوا  لكن انا  اضطريت اسيبهم وامشى  علشانالساعه كانت بقت 4.30 الفجر  ومفيش  فى ايدى اى مساعده اعملها 

نشكر ربنا على كل شيئ  وانه رجع المنتدى تانى  بس رجاء منى لروك  ياريت تسيب  نمرت موبايلك  مع مينا هوت او اى حد مناللى تخول اليهم الصلاحيات للتعديل فىالمنتدى 

شكرا


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 مارس 2006)

*نشكر ربنا ياروك ان الموقع رجع تاني انا شكيت الساعه اتنين ان فية حاجة بتحصل غلط لاني ابتديت الاقي حاجة بتختفي فبلغت ديانا وبعتلك رساله خاصة المهم الحمدلله انها اتحلت*


----------



## †gomana† (23 مارس 2006)

*الحمد لله ونشكر كلنا ربنا ان بيتنا رجع تانى *
*من فضلكم يا جماعة نخصص يوم فى الاسبوع كلنا نصلى فيه فى وقت واحد وبقلب واحدة *
*ربنا يباركك يا دودى ويحافظ على مكانا وبيتنا*


----------



## †gomana† (23 مارس 2006)

*الحمد لله ونشكر كلنا ربنا ان بيتنا رجع تانى *
*من فضلكم يا جماعة نخصص يوم فى الاسبوع كلنا نصلى فيه فى وقت واحد وبقلب واحدة *
*ربنا يباركك يا دودى ويحافظ على مكانا وبيتنا*


----------



## †gomana† (23 مارس 2006)

*الحمد لله ونشكر كلنا ربنا ان بيتنا رجع تانى *
*من فضلكم يا جماعة نخصص يوم فى الاسبوع كلنا نصلى فيه فى وقت واحد وبقلب واحدة *
*ربنا يباركك يا دودى ويحافظ على مكانا وبيتنا*


----------



## smile (23 مارس 2006)

*حمدلله على سلامة المنتدى*


----------



## smile (23 مارس 2006)

*حمدلله على سلامة المنتدى*


----------



## smile (23 مارس 2006)

*كده يا ايزاك تدينى معلومات غلط ربنا يسامحك*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (23 مارس 2006)

حمدلله على سلامة المنتدى  ومحدش يزعل ياجماعة من الاحصل بل نفرح علشان المسيح معانة ودة درس بيعلمنا ان المسيح مش  سايبنا  وهو معانا فى كل لحظة
الإسلام
فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدا ا بقرة 194 بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم.
المسيحية
لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم أيها الأحباء بل أعطوا مكانا للغضب لانه مكتوب لي النقمة انا أجازي يقول الرب فان جاع عدوك فأطعمه 00 لا يغلبنك الشر . رو 12: 19- 21.
الإسلام
وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها. شورى 40
المسيحية
لا يجازي أحد عن شر بشر 1 تس 5: 15
الإسلام
ومن جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى الا مثلها. أنعام 160
المسيحية
لا تقوموا الشر بالشر. متى 5: 39
الإسلام
النفس بالنفس والعين بالعين والآنف بالآنف والآذن بالآذن. مائدة 45
المسيحية
سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن، اما انا فأقول لكم لا تقوموا الشر بالشر. متى 5: 39
الإسلام
فاضربوا فوق الأعناق واضربوا منهم كل بنان. أنفال 12
المسيحية
من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا .متى5: 39
الإسلام
محمد رسول الله والذين معه أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم. فتح 29
المسيحية
فكونوا رحماء كما ان أباكم أيضا رحيم. لو6:


----------



## Yes_Or_No (23 مارس 2006)

ليه هناك مشكله في تكرار المواضيع ياريت تشوفوا ليها حل


----------



## nobel (24 مارس 2006)

يا اخ روك كلامك عجبنى
والدليل على ذلك انهم لو مكنوش حاسين ان الموقع جامد  ماكنوش يخشوا عليه 
وكماندول عايزين يدمروا اى حاجه 
فيلريت نحاول احنا نعلم الادب للاخ ايل عمل كده معانا
وكمانفى اخوهكتير   يعرفوا هاكر  ياريت دى تكون موضوعه فى المنتديات وبالشرح 
للافاده
كونوا ودعاء كالحمام حكماء كالحيات
الحق بدون قوه تحميه           يداس واحنا قوتنا عارفينها رب المجد وخالق السموات والارض
سلام روك


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2006)

*كلامكم جميل و رائع يا احبة, و كل مداخلاتكم و اقتراحتكم ستأخذ بنظر الاعتبار...*

*لا تنسون ان تصلون لاجل الموقع حتى الرب يتدخل و يحمي*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ezzzak (24 مارس 2006)

smile قال:
			
		

> *كده يا ايزاك تدينى معلومات غلط ربنا يسامحك*


*

باسم اداره المنتدي 

اتقدم بالشكر والاعتذار للاخ العزيز سمايل علي تعبه معنا وعلي ما حدث 

له بسب مساعدتنا في صد الهكر بعد ان حاول المساعده بعد معرفته لما جرا 

لمنتدنا الكريم 

ومبروك للجميع لرجوع المنتدي *


----------



## blackguitar (24 مارس 2006)

*حمدالله على سلامه منتدانا اللى رجعلنا بربى يسوع المسيح على يد كل من ساهموا فى صد هذه المحاوله القذرة*
*بسده يعلمنا ويعلمهم حاجه .......... لانهم لا يجدون رد مقنع على كلامنا يحاولون قتلنا مثلما لم يجد رئيس الكهنه رد مقنع على قيامه المسيح واقتناعه وقتها انه هو المسيح ولكن الشيطان اعماه فاختلق الاعذار *
*هكذا الشيطان اعمى قلوب اخوتنا المسلمين ويحاولون هدم منتدانا ظانيين انهم قد ينجحون ولكنهم لا يعلمون انه ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا *
*الثور المذبوح فى اخراج روحه يقوم بالصياح والهيجان على كل من حوله ويهدم ويكسر الى ان يسلم الروح وهم الان فى هذه المرحله*
*اسم الرب يدوم للابد*

*اخويا روك اشكرك كثيرا باسم كل انسان يحب هذا المنتدى الرائع واشكر كل الاشخاص الذين ساهموا فى رد هذه المحاوله الحقيرة *


----------



## Coptic Man (24 مارس 2006)

*حمدلله علي سلامة المنتدي

وفي انتظار المزيد من هجمات الغوغاء 

لماذا تخافون من المنتدي الي هذا الحد وتسعون لتدميره 

مشكلة الهاك المسلمين اني هجماتهم طفولية وتفطس من الضحك 

مجرد برامج مسروقة وبيكتبوا اوامر محفوظة وبس مفيش فن مفيش تفكير*


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2006)

*حبايب, هذه لا اول ولا اخر مرة حتكون, يعني متوقعين مرات قادمة ان يحصل نفس الشئ, و هذا بسبب الفورم الي شغالين عليه, بين فترة و فترة تطلع ثغرة, و الشاطر الي يحدث قبل ما يوصل الهاكر بالثغرة للمنتدى, و تعتمد ايضا على الشكرة الداعمة في تقديم التحديثات*

*لكن نشكر الرب اننا لم نخسر ولا حتى مشاركة وحدة, يعني كل الي عملوه كان بالفاضي*

*و حياتكم انا استطيع تنفيذ نفس الثغرات في كل المواقع الاسلامية, لكن هل هذا هو هدفنا و منهجنا؟ بالطبع لا*

*تغييرات جديدة ستطرأ حتكون مفاجأ للكل, انتظرونا و شوفوا*

*سلام و نعمة للجميع, و شكر خاص للمشرفين كافة على وقفتهم*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

المفروض يا روك الشركه الام الفي بي هيه اللي تبقي مسئوله عن اكتشاف كل الثغرات


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2006)

*كلامك صحيح, و هم شغالين بكل ما بوسعهم, يعني ما في ثغرة الا و يعملولها باتش او ترقية, لكن بتعرف يحتاجلها وقت حتى يعملون الباتش و ترقية, و هي غالبا مسألة يوم او يومين*

*لكن المشكلة هي في التكاسل و غلق المنتدى ثم التحديث و فتحه من جديد*

*فالمنتدى له نصخة مدفوعة الثمن, يعني كل الترقيات توصل لنا على طول, لكن اخوكم روك كسول بعض الاحيان...*
*بس نتعلم من اخطائنا و نعرف كيف نصون المنتدى*

*انا لو كنت فارغ 24 ساعة, كان مستحيل حدا يدخل و يوقف المنتدى لمدة دقائق*

*المهم, انا الي اعتقده, ان بورت الايميل في السيرفر بتاعنا كان فيه ثغرة, لان الاخ admin كان بده يدخل و لكن كالعادة نسى الباسورد, ثم عمل ارسال باسورد للايميل, و بعدها قجأءة دخل هو و الشخص الاخر, يعني اعتقد اختمال كان عندنا خطأ في البورت 21 او 22*

*ما اريد ادوخكم معي في تفاصيل قد تكون بدون معنى للبعض, لكان بحاول بكل الطرق معرفة الخطأ و تجنبه*

*سلام حبايب*


----------



## +Dream+ (24 مارس 2006)

*الف حمدلله على سلامة المنتدى يا روك و معلش جت متاخرة اعذرنى*

*و ربنا يقويك و انت مش مقصر و ربنا يكون معاك و يقويك *

*و يكون المنتدى من احسن **المنتديات **المسيحيه *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

بس انا عندي فكره يا استاذ روك ليه محدش فينا يتابع اكبر منتديات الهكرز اللي فيها بيتم طرح 

كل الثغرات اول بأول بس طبعا هما بيطروحوا الثغرات مش طريقه الحل علي الاقل نعرف هل الثغره موجوده ولا لا ودي انا شايف انها اسرع من باتشات سد الثغره اللي بتيجي من الفي بي


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2006)

Yes_Or_No قال:
			
		

> بس انا عندي فكره يا استاذ روك ليه محدش فينا يتابع اكبر منتديات الهكرز اللي فيها بيتم طرح
> 
> كل الثغرات اول بأول بس طبعا هما بيطروحوا الثغرات مش طريقه الحل علي الاقل نعرف هل الثغره موجوده ولا لا ودي انا شايف انها اسرع من باتشات سد الثغره اللي بتيجي من الفي بي


 
بيني و بينك, انا متابعها و مشترك فيها, يعني الثغرات الي تنزل بخصوص ال في بي, يكون لي فيها علم, و مثل ما شرحت سابقا, لا اعتقد ان الهجوم الي صار هو عن طريق ثغرة بالمنتدى, لانه لو كان, كان اعيد مرة ثانية, لاننا لم نقدم اي تحديث في المنتدى بعد الي صار...


----------



## إكسير المحبة (25 مارس 2006)

*إحنا المصريين*

كان نفسي اول واحد يحط أول رد نفسي بجد أوصل صوتي للسفهاء دول 
أعملوا اللي تعملوه كل ده ممنوش فايدة
ومش هاتقدروا تمحوا شخصيتنا أحنا دايما موجودين غصب عنكوا
كل نقطة دم صرخت وهي في أيد أرهابي حقير هتمحي أي شفاعة
في يوم مش هايكون ليكو صوت تصرخوا
غصب عنكوا موجودين غصب عنكو هانتكلم
مش هانصرخ ليكو ولأضطهادكو لان مش هايدوم
ومش شوية رعاع تاريخهم مكملش1500 سنةهايقدروا يمحوا ناس هي 
اللي عملت التاريخ
وفراعة أقباط هي اللي بنت مصر ويشهد علينا حضارة 7000 سنة
وكلمة موجودة من الأذل أتولدت في بيت لحم واتربت في مصر
ذي ماأرواحنا رخيصةعندكو النهاردة بكرة هاتكون أرواحكو
رخيصةعند أبي السماوي اللي خلقوا وخلقني 
ومش هاتكلم كتير وهاسيب يوم المجئ الثاني هو اللي يحكم
عليكوا وعلى بطشكو الذائل​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (25 مارس 2006)

ردك جميل قوي يا اكسير المحبه


----------



## My Rock (29 مارس 2006)

*و لا حيبطلوا المسلمين و اساليبهم الوحشة,,, امبارح دخل و تصفحت اللوج لسيرفر, كان هناك ثلاث محاولات لدخول السيرفر بباسورد خاطئ ههههههه*

*يا حبايبي المسلمين, الفكرة ديه شيلوها من دماعكم, صدقوني تعب بالبلاش, تعالوا نتحاور و نتكلم احسن من الهبل ده...*


----------



## هيوي (31 مارس 2006)

الف الحمد لله على سلامة المنتى وربنا يحمينا لنستطيع العمل في خدمة الكلمة
وانا احيي جهودكم الطيبة لاعادة المنتدى الينا وربي يحميكم ويبارككم


----------



## هيوي (31 مارس 2006)

الف الحمد لله على سلامة المنتدى وربنا يحمينا لنستطيع العمل في خدمة الكلمة
وانا احيي جهودكم الطيبة لاعادة المنتدى الينا وربي يحميكم ويبارككم


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2006)

*يا احبة, محتاجين صلاة من اجل الموقع, اليومين دول بنتعرض ل Dos Attack والي بيشكل ضغط كبير على السيرفر و يبطئه, فياريت تذكرون المنتدى ولو في فتات صلاتكم*


----------

